# 30-30 Winchester



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

I have a Wichester 1967 Canadian Centennial 30-30. Bought it in East Grand at Cabelas,they have about 2 or 3 others. is it a rare gun? :beer:


----------



## my250savage (May 13, 2005)

This is just one of the many commemorative .30/30's Winchester produced. They may be rare in the sense of collecting, but I have seen a number of them at various gun shows some commanding a high price while others are descent. Some have been used while other were NIB. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## Hangfire (Apr 24, 2005)

It's my understanding that the pre '64 are more sought after...

(I've got a '69 that's a piece of crap.)


----------



## TheFlyingPrairiedog (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, pre-64's are more sought after. Winchester has put out a TON of commemorative rifles. The nice thing is that many of them are C&R eligible.

Many of them are not particularily rare, but the seller's usually think so.


----------

